# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  ارجو  رمز الهاتف ot-710d

## eslamhamdy

انا عايز الرمز الخاص بالهاتف ot-710d

----------


## mohamed73

ما فيش معلومات عنه اخي

----------

